# Undecided



## yzyami (Dec 6, 2016)

I have always wanted to shoot a deer with a pistol but have never had the right gun. I am looking to make a purchase in the future for this purpose. I have a Glock 23 and 43 so not looking for a multi gun.  I am looking for a gun that will get the job done when the opportunity comes up as i will mainly carry during gun season while I am using a bow or maybe that occasional hunt in the thickets. 

Trying to decide between G20 in 10mm or 44 mag.  Such a hard choice.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 6, 2016)

44 mag is a more capabel round. But it's a revolver round (except for the expensive Desert Eagle). The 10mm is available in several autoloaders like the G40 Glock but it's just a little more power than a .357 mag (in other words just adequate for 40-50 yrs deer hunting). 
It's really a personal choice between autoloader or revolver.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 7, 2016)

why not the Glock G 40 over the G 20 you got a little more barrel length and the ability to put a Holographic sight on it, I have two mod 20's for my Duty guns the first one I retired the second one is the 4th gen that has been accurized and even though its a great pistol I prefer a little longer sight radius  for hunting that's why I hunt with my STI Perfect ten that has a 6 in barrel


----------



## jmoser (Dec 7, 2016)

Try a .44 with a quality red dot on top; excellent hunting rig out to 75 yards.
Used Ruger .44s always available at affordable prices and will still shoot like new.
I have a G20 with extended bbl; plenty of power but you cant match the accuracy of a good revolver at longer ranges.


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 7, 2016)

I really like the Glock G40. Underwood ammo loads some pretty hot loads for 10mm up to, and approaching 41 mag performance. And I like having 15 rounds in the pipe! (just me!)


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 7, 2016)

Having owned a g20, a smith model29, a black hawk, a model28, a contender an a encore pistol. I'd opt for a black hawk hunter. Either a 41mag or 44mag. Both will be nice frame size not excessive clunkers that can easily allow you a pistol for 75yds and in deer hunting. I know a 10mm to me feels about like a .223. Will it work easily I just need the piece of mind to have more power at hand.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

I've owned a Smith 629 and several Ruger SBHs in the past. 

My current collection includes 3 Rugers
SBH Hunter in .41 magnum 
SRH in .454 Casull
RH in .41 magnum 

Also a TC Encore and Contender with 4 barrels each. 

I'd suggest a Ruger SRH in .44 magnum for a first timer.  The SRH when shot like a single action seems to have a better trigger cycle than the BHs.  And the extra weight helps tame recoil.


----------



## yzyami (Dec 7, 2016)

I decided to go with the G40 mos. made the purchase this morning. I shoot a lot of deer within 30 yrds so this should do the trick.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 8, 2016)

you will like it I love my 10 mm STI and have had no problem hitting up to 50 yrds with it using open sites and a little help from my shooting glasses lol I have built several chest rigs for some of the guys on here and the G 40 is a fine pistol


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2016)

I've had a G20 several years back and I just prefer 44 Rem Mag for hunting.  It's asking a lot of any semi-auto to hang with the performance from a 44 Rem Mag revolver with a 5"+ barrel.  

Not a thing in the world wrong with Glocks...I've got their 9mm's and enjoy shooting them immensely.  The G20 was just expensive to keep fed on range sessions, lol.


One serious consideration for you to make is how you are approach the sights.  For instance....I have a 5" Redhawk that I really enjoy...but bought it knowing I'd never have any intention of scoping it.  I simply wanted a 44 in that exact size.

If I'd wanted to scope it....then a Blackhawk Hunter would have been the direction I'd gone in....and used their integral mounts and slapped a Leupold on there and called it good.

Lots of options out there....which is great.


----------

